# [Asus A8V-MX] ¿Alguien la tiene?

## Apocalypse_Now

Hola gente. Estoy por armar una PC con un procesador AMD ATHLON 64 3200 SOCKET 939 y estuve mirando el Mobo ASUS A8V-MX. ¿Que tal está el soporte de Gentoo para esta Mother?

Desde ya gracias.

Saludos

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Tiene algo onboard? Deberia de funcionar correctamente no?

----------

## pacho2

Soportada está, pero yo no compraría una Asus, el rendimiento (al menos con un Ahtlon 3200+) es bastante deficiente, además las actualizaciones de BIOS de Asus son muchas y peligrosas. Ahora tengo una Abit AV8 y estoy muy contento con ella, yo no compraría Asus para AMD64.

Saludos

----------

## Sparkster

Con AMD no sé cómo será, pero hasta la fecha en la que compré mi última placa (una Asus P4S8X para P4 allá por 2002) las Asus eran de lo mejorcito. Es más, incluso metí un disco de 300 gigas y lo detectó sin problemas cuando en todas las demás placas que lo probé sólo detectaban hasta 180. En cuanto a lo de las actualizaciones de firmware, te avisan cuándo una actualización es segura y cuándo no, pero yo opino al contrario, que hay muy pocas (al menos para mi placa, sólo sacaron 2).

----------

## pacho2

Como he comentado, yo me refiero a las placas Asus para AMD64. En cambio, estas placas me han salido muy buenas para x86.

Para AMD64 yo no compraría Asus, por ejemplo, Abit tiene un precio similar y tiene mejor rendimiento, a parte de preocuparse más por sus BIOS. Por ejemplo, la Asus A8V Deluxe tocaba, cuando la tuve montada, a una actualización de BIOS por mes y sus actualizaciones siempre eran a peor (el powernow dejaba de funcionar, por ejemplo). Lo mejor era cuando querías volver atrás, metías el CD que venía con la placa (culpa mía por no hacer una copia de la anterior BIOS en un diquete botable) e instalabas la BIOS que te decía. La versión de esa BIOS (la primera) no soportaba mi procesador   :Shocked:  , y no podía arrancar el sistema. La solución fue quitar los modulos de RAM corresponientes ya que el problema estaba en que esa versión de la BIOS no soportaba el Dual Channel.

Cuando compré la máquina ya había leído aquí que las placas Asus para amd64 no iban muy bien, me costaba creerlo, hasta que lo sufrí yo   :Very Happy:  , ahora tengo muy claro que no compraré Asus para amd64.

En su soporte para x86 no tengo queja, más aún, tengo un portátil Intel Core Duo de Asus   :Very Happy: 

Saludos

PD: Para que veas que no te engaño  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-372792.html

----------

## Sparkster

En ese caso todo claro y a sus pies, caballero xD. Así da gusto, me esperaba un "pero qué dices, tio, las Asus son todas una mierda por esto y por lo otro, y las Abit son insuperables porque lo digo yo"   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Maldito fanatismo objetivo...  :Razz: 

----------

## pacho2

xD

Voy a mandar a los sicarios xDD

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## marcalj

No jodas...

Acabo de comprarme la Asus A8N32-SLI Deluxe... en cuanto a placa base és la que da mejor rendimiento en 64 bits de AMD, ni Abit ni MSI ni nada la supera. Yo desde hace años siempre he oído alabanzas hacia ASUS, asi que...

Actualmente tengo una Abit NF7-S en x86 que va de la muerte  :Wink: 

----------

## josed

 *Apocalypse_Now wrote:*   

> Hola gente. Estoy por armar una PC con un procesador AMD ATHLON 64 3200 SOCKET 939 y estuve mirando el Mobo ASUS A8V-MX. ¿Que tal está el soporte de Gentoo para esta Mother?
> 
> Desde ya gracias.
> 
> Saludos

 

la nueva version de gentoo la 2006.1 debiera traer soporte, ya que esta placa madre tiene el chipset vt8251 que controla los discos ATA, SATA y SATA2.

Antiguamente, hace como 2 o 3 meses, no existía distribución que trajera un kernel que soportara al vt8251. Desde el source gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r1, ya viene el soporte adecuado.

Actualmente estamos en los sources, gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r7.

Debes buscar la información del release de la nueva versión 2006.1, para saber con qué kernel viene el cd.  :Wink: 

si quieres mas información, busca en google por "VT8251 via arena forum"

----------

## Stolz

Disclaimer: Opinión basada en la experiencia personal, tras varios años vendiendo placas base.

Me tendrían que pagar mucho* dinero para montar una Asus en un AMD.

Me tendrían que pagar mucho dinero o hacerme unos buenos descuentos para no montar una Asus en un Intel.

* Mucho mucho mucho mucho mucho

Volviendo al tema inicial, Apocalypse_Now, el soporte se da a los componentes, no a la placa en sí. Averigua el chipset, controladora SATA, sonido integrado, red, etc... que lleva la placa base y busca información sobre dichos componentes en el foro. Un buen comienzo es pedirle un lspci a alguien que ya la tenga  :Smile: 

----------

## josed

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Disclaimer: Opinión basada en la experiencia personal, tras varios años vendiendo placas base.
> 
> Me tendrían que pagar mucho* dinero para montar una Asus en un AMD.
> 
> Me tendrían que pagar mucho dinero o hacerme unos buenos descuentos para no montar una Asus en un Intel.
> ...

 yo la tengo por eso postié mis referencias.

----------

## marcalj

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Disclaimer: Opinión basada en la experiencia personal, tras varios años vendiendo placas base.
> 
> Me tendrían que pagar mucho* dinero para montar una Asus en un AMD.
> 
> Me tendrían que pagar mucho dinero o hacerme unos buenos descuentos para no montar una Asus en un Intel.
> ...

 

Bueno Stolz, a ver si la semana que viene ya tengo los componentes que me faltan y puedo montar ya mi nuevo pc. Ya te contaré.

Grácias.

----------

## jmp_

Yo tengo esa con chipset VIA (sino es esa me equivoco por muy poquito :P) y va perfectamente.

Si estamos hablando de la misma es una micro-ATX con tarjeta gráfica integrada que soporta DDR (2 slots), PCI-E y AGP 8x con socket 939.

Si no queréis tener problema lo mejor es chipset VIA. ¿Qué me podéis decir de los chipsets n-Force, se que en windows y con algunos tipos de memoria a veces dan problemas, sobre todo sino tienes los drivers adecuados?.

----------

